# Iraq for Sale



## newpolitics (Jan 18, 2011)

Below are a few clips from "Iraq for Sale," a documentary about the corporate abuses by Halliburton/KBR in Iraq. I am curious to read everyone's responses.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeIxHQ-lkuM&feature=channel[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z640nK_Wvw&feature=channel[/ame]

Here is the full movie, if you are curious to watch it. It is 1:15 long.


----------



## shintao (Jan 18, 2011)

There should be no private contractors working for the military. Nada............


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jan 19, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Below are a few clips from "Iraq for Sale," a documentary about the corporate abuses by Halliburton/KBR in Iraq. I am curious to read everyone's responses.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeIxHQ-lkuM&feature=channel
> 
> ...


 It's a fucking disgrace, especially when people still back the damned traitors who LIED about the reasons for these wars. I've said it time and again, these criminals who lied about 9-11 so this shit can happen, don't give a fuck about you or the nation. Connect the damned dots already it's as fucking obvious as the nose on your faces. Quit voting for anyone who let this happen on their watch, quit voting for anyone in the corrupt 2 party system, quit trying to deny all of this has happened to your nation and your government has been taken over by criminals and looted the shit out of it!


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 21, 2011)

I just don't understand those who stick up for the corporations and the people in our government. Watch films this like, and you realize the truth. The corporations sell themselves as being virtuous, and since we are little we are indoctrinated not to 'upset the herd,' not to be a dissentist, to go along, blindly... to be a consumer. Well, only when people realize what is going on, do they get out of that mindset. This was one of the more shocking films I have ever seen. Worse than this, is "Earthlings," a truly lifechanging film that takes you into corporate slaghterhouses and factory farms with undercover camers. The footage is so upsetting that it causes many to go vegan, because the torture that these innocent animals go through before their death, is unbearable. It caused me to cry, and has changed my life forever. I can no longer buy meats from these places. I can only go organic, dairy and meats, and so many everybody to stifle the demand to change the market to allow only for humane treatment of animals. There is also Spywar: battefied of the man, about the corporate advertising scheme to keep us occupied, entertained, and distracted while they are doing terrible things to all of us, performing back room deals with government, passing legislation simply to increase their power, and people in government are making profits. Also, there is Food, Inc, and Zeitgeist. 

Everyone needs to wake up, to stop themselves from being implicit in this system because of their ignorance. Stop buying from bad companies. Purchase wisely... these kinds of things. Then there are the commodities corporations who control things that are never out of demand: grains, oil, and the like...  and there lie the worst atrocities. It is all a massive scheme to keep us, the masses ignorant. I just wish everyone would stop being self-righteous about preserving the status quo, and be willing to see the truth that is going on behind the scenes of this production our government and the corporations have put on for us to keep us distracted and happy. 

Thanks for you posts, you two. I agree with you both %100. Spread the word.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 24, 2011)

Every nation is for sale. Why would Iraq be different? Time to grow up and stop being so naive. The nation you currently reside in is up for sale everyday. Take your naive blinders off and really see the World. Iraq is just a small spoke in the all-encompassing Global Economy wheel. They're not unique or different in any way. Seriously,it's true.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 24, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Every nation is for sale. Why would Iraq be different? Time to grow up and stop being so naive. The nation you currently reside in is up for sale everyday. Take your naive blinders off and really see the World. Iraq is just a small spoke in the all-encompassing Global Economy wheel. They're not unique or different in any way. Seriously,it's true.



Have you watched the film? Or are you responding on something when you have absolutely no idea what you are responding to? That is what is sounds like. You're response makes no sense. Watch the film, please, and then you will be better able to make a more relevant comment. As it is, I am not going to respond to your post directly, but it is nonsensical.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 24, 2011)

*And the right wing continues to insist that the private sector can always do a better job than government.*


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 24, 2011)

Flopper said:


> *And the right wing continues to insist that the private sector can always do a better job than government.*



It was the government, the right wing government, Cheney  namely, that gave Halliburton and others these no-bid contracts at cost-plus, lending itself to corruption, and I am sure cheney made a fortune, since he was the old CEO of Halliburton. This was no accident. They all just wanted to make a buck in Iraq, just like every other war. that's the only reason we go to war. They sell us a lie about terrorism and Al-queda. We buy it, they make a billion dollars off of our tax money, and we call them patriots. It's insane. This world, this country is so fucked up.


----------



## Zander (Jan 24, 2011)

It was BUSH!! It was Cheney!!! It was Haliburton!!! It's a Con...CONSP, CONSPI. CONSPIR.,,







You people need to get a life. Seriously.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 25, 2011)

It's called capitalism. It's our soldiers are fighting for. That and liberty. If you don't like it, take your pink commie liberal progressive America-hating ass to cuba.

If the solders don't like it, they can buy their water from someone else. It's called the free market.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 25, 2011)

It is fact that our government gave Halliburton and KBR these no-bid contracts. It wasn't somebody else.  That is not theory. 

It is a fact that, at the time, Dick Cheney  was the vice president in office, and George Bush was the president.

 It is a fact, that they were at the top of the process of choosing who got these no-bid contracts. 

It is a fact that these companies supplied faulty equipment to our soldiers.

It is a fact that soldiers died resulting resulting from faulty set-ups and equipment, such as getting electrocuted while taking a shower.

It is fact that Cheney used to be the CEO of Halliburton.

It is a fact that these private corporations that went to Iraq made a large sum of money from all of these.



After you get enough facts, you can connect the dots. They are not going to give it all to you on a silver platter. They are hiding it out of self-interest. What makes you think that our government as actually 'for the people?' These people at the top of our government are only looking out for themselves, as in any corporation. It's a fucking business. Yet, you're whole life revolves around America. It's like a style of worship, a religious idol. You bow down and pray to America. It's fucking absurd. You have no ability to be objective about your own country, much like a child at a young enough age who is unable to accept that their parents are anything but perfect and pure. 






You are obviously too self-rigtheous and convinced of your own truth to watch any film that might offer information that will contradict your understanding of reality. That is sad. You have committed to a belief system because it was sold to you since you were little, and you never thought to question it. That is the real travesty. Therefore, you are the easiest people to lie to. Even in putting it in front of your face, you can't look at it. You  haven't even watched the film, yet you come at me with insults. That's maturity at its finest.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 25, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Every nation is for sale. Why would Iraq be different? Time to grow up and stop being so naive. The nation you currently reside in is up for sale everyday. Take your naive blinders off and really see the World. Iraq is just a small spoke in the all-encompassing Global Economy wheel. They're not unique or different in any way. Seriously,it's true.
> ...



Well i'll just say again...Time to grow up and stop being so naive. Every Nation on this Planet is for sale. Why would Iraq be any different? It's the wonderful Global Economy baby. Obviously you have a "HATE BOOOOSH" fetish and are desperately trying to invent conspiracies. You should learn to let things go. Try taking a look at the World in a more grownup and realistic way. Still obsessing over DA BOOOOOOSH and Cheney probably isn't very healthy for you either. So just take your naivety blinders off and get real.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 25, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



You are literally being too stupid to even respond to, because I can see that you are completely unwilling to take in any new information. You have it all figured out. I am not equipped to handle this level of idiocy.  Please, spare me your opinions on things. Just try prevent your fingers from making yourself look even more like an asshole.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 25, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > *And the right wing continues to insist that the private sector can always do a better job than government.*
> ...


Yep. 

Cost plus contracts were very common in the 60's and 70's.  In fact most of the contracts in the space race with the Russians were cost plus.  The contracts led to huge overruns.  Out of that debacle, we learned that you never award a cost plus contract unless it's the only alternative, which it certainly was not in this case.  

Invariably politicians  lean on their cronies once they are in office.  I have never believed that either Bush or Chaney were stupid, but this was an incredibly dumb idea.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 25, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



Your weird 'HATE BOOOOOSH' fetish is just getting the best of you. At some point you'll have to give that obsession up. Obviously you're not ready to give it up yet. You're also very naive. Look around your World. What Nation isn't for sale? You're just still hung up on that old 'HATE BOOOOSH' routine. You'll let it go at some point though. I wish you the best of luck. See Ya.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 25, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



Thank you. Good luck to you too.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 25, 2011)

Flopper said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Don't you see, that Cheney and Bush profited from these arrangements. This wasn't dumb or smart.... it was on purpose. Cheney handed these contracts to his old company, because he was getting paid. Cheney was complicit in what happened.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 25, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



lol! Seriously,you have to get over your 'HATE BOOOOOSH' fetish. It really isn't good for your health. Time to move on man.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 25, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



You've literally posted the exact same response for your last four posts. Try something different. Maybe it will stick?


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 25, 2011)

DA BOOOOOOOOOSH!!!! BOOOOOOOOOOSH!!!!! BOOOOOOOOOSH!!!! Oh and DA CHAYNEEEEEEEEE!!!! CHAYNEEEEEEEEE!!!! CHAYNEEEEEEEEE!!! Try chanting this a few times and maybe it will help with your obsession disorder. Still whining about DA BOOOOOOOOSH and CHAYNEEEEEEEE really is pretty bizarre. Get some help and then get a grip dude. SHEESH!


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 25, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> DA BOOOOOOOOOSH!!!! BOOOOOOOOOOSH!!!!! BOOOOOOOOOSH!!!! Oh and DA CHAYNEEEEEEEEE!!!! CHAYNEEEEEEEEE!!!! CHAYNEEEEEEEEE!!! Try chanting this a few times and maybe it will help with your obsession disorder. Still whining about DA BOOOOOOOOSH and CHAYNEEEEEEEE really is pretty bizarre. Get some help and then get a grip dude. SHEESH!



Lol. Okay dude. Your'e suffocating this thread. If you have an issue with me personally, feel free to contact me directly via a private message, otherwise, let other people respond so we can have a discussion about the topic at hand. You're errant rants help no one learn anything and stifle the creation and development of ideas. I don't go into everyone of your threads and humpback every post you make with mockery and belittlement of your beliefs and ideals. So, I expect the same. Thank you.

It looks to me like you disagree with the original premise, so you are trying to smother the thread.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 25, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > DA BOOOOOOOOOSH!!!! BOOOOOOOOOOSH!!!!! BOOOOOOOOOSH!!!! Oh and DA CHAYNEEEEEEEEE!!!! CHAYNEEEEEEEEE!!!! CHAYNEEEEEEEEE!!! Try chanting this a few times and maybe it will help with your obsession disorder. Still whining about DA BOOOOOOOOSH and CHAYNEEEEEEEE really is pretty bizarre. Get some help and then get a grip dude. SHEESH!
> ...



What's to learn? You're still obsessed with your 'HATE BOOOOSH' fantasy. You gotta move on dude. Cause now you just sound like a deranged loon. We get it...You really really really hate those BOOOOOOOSH and CHAYNEEEEE dudes. At some point you've got to move on though. Still obsessing and whining about that stuff can't be good for your health either. We abused Iraq and Iraq has abused others and so on and so on. That's just the way the World works. It's an imperfect World for sure. But still obsessing over this stuff just seems sad & pathetic at this point. Try moving on man. It will probably be good for your health in the end.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 25, 2011)

Libocaplyse now has this thread on lock.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, he does. He is kind of using the same tactic governments use and those who try to silence those who disagree with the establishment, in that he is attempting to mock and discredit those who disagree with him to make them seem wrong. This situation we have here is important to witness, and represents a microcosm of what happens all the time. The establishment has the media on their side, they have military, might, power... They control information. They can control the masses, especially with religion. Then you have people that see through all of that, and they are ousted and called 'conspiracists' because they threaten the power simply with their ideas. Libopaclypse essentially represents the establishment trying to stifle any thought. I think it is funny, and sad in a way. It is also oppressive. I am not fighting it. There is nothing I can do. I just want people to see it for what it is.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 25, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Yeah, he does. He is using the same tactic governments use and those who try to silence those who disagree with the establishment. They try to mock, discredit those who disagree with the majority in any way they can. This situation we have here is important to witness, and represents a microcosm of what happens all the time. The establishment has the media on their side, they have military, might, power... They control information. They can control the masses, especially with religion. Then you have people that see through all of that, and they are ousted and called 'conspiracists' because they threaten the power simply with their ideas. Libopaclypse essentially represents the establishment trying to stifle any thought. I think it is funny, and sad in a way. It is also oppressive. I am not fighting it. There is nothing I can do. I just want people to see it for what it is.



Naw you're just an obsessed 'HATE BOOOOOOSH' loon. You just can't seem to move on. Seriously,it may be a sign of mental illness on your part. But like i said earlier,we abused Iraq and Iraq abused others in the past and so on and so on. It's the way of the World. I never said it was right. I just said that's the way it is. Iraq just had some very bad Karma. They brutalized so many innocent people in the past so i guess it was just their time to pay up. You just have to stop obsessing over DA BOOOOOOOSH and stop being so naive. We live in an imperfect World. It is what it is.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 25, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, he does. He is using the same tactic governments use and those who try to silence those who disagree with the establishment. They try to mock, discredit those who disagree with the majority in any way they can. This situation we have here is important to witness, and represents a microcosm of what happens all the time. The establishment has the media on their side, they have military, might, power... They control information. They can control the masses, especially with religion. Then you have people that see through all of that, and they are ousted and called 'conspiracists' because they threaten the power simply with their ideas. Libopaclypse essentially represents the establishment trying to stifle any thought. I think it is funny, and sad in a way. It is also oppressive. I am not fighting it. There is nothing I can do. I just want people to see it for what it is.
> ...



Hey Lib, did you watch the film? Are you familiar with the material presented?


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 25, 2011)

No response, cuz you can't even watch a fucking film? You're a twat.


----------



## Zander (Jan 25, 2011)

Why keep blaming me??


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 25, 2011)

... is this really the world we live in? 

I thought 2nd grade ended in the 2nd grade?


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 25, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> ... is this really the world we live in?
> 
> I thought 2nd grade ended in the 2nd grade?


These people vote...

I don't think i believe in democracy anymore.


----------



## Zander (Jan 25, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> ... is this really the world we live in?
> 
> I thought 2nd grade ended in the 2nd grade?



Your debating style is the forum equivalent of yelling "neener neener neener" and sticking out your tongue ...you haven't graduated to the 2nd grade yet son, you're still in kindergarten!!


----------



## Flopper (Jan 25, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


Bush and Cheney are not about financial profits.  It's power, control, and spreading their idealogical view of the world.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 25, 2011)

Flopper said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I agree with you, essentially. I would just take it one step further and ask the question: For what?  Why gain power and control? For the sake of power and control? In my opnion, no. People, as always, gain power in order to control scarce resources, and retain their access to them. Controlling scarce resources means money. Through spreading their ideology, they legitimize their leadership in the eyes of the people they are leading, hence, you get the reaction you have here in this forum. Hence, although the reality that Halliburton essentially became massively rich off of American Taxpayers, treating our soldiers in a second rate manner, and completely condoned by Cheney, it was the people who continued to remain blind to all of this, EVEN AFTER THE FACT, as is shown here. People are so unwilling to see that those who they follow, don't really care about them. They only care about themselves. I wish people would wake up.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 25, 2011)

Zander said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > ... is this really the world we live in?
> ...



Dude, if you can't talk about the topic, why do you even post? You can't contribute anything, so you just post a picture, and quote me, and leave some smart remark. Don't talk to me about 'neener neener neener," or 2nd grade, or Kindgergarten. You are doing the exact same thing.

You just don't like my beliefs and so you insult me. That's maturity.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah, fuck this. I'm continuing this thread anyway...

Conservatives can slam me all they want to, I could care less. It's not going to change the truth of things that went on. They can be in denial, but that doesn't help them or anybody. Wake up, smell the coffee... you're government doesn't give a shit about you, unless you have money

Its comical to me that some of you who attack me and my views actually think you are important or valuable from the governments' point of view... you are just a vote. After that, get out of the way... you are deluded into thinking you actually have power as a US citizen. You don't. You have none. You are as helpless as a person in old communist Russia. Get over yourself, and your false ideas. You are simply laughable to me. I want you to know that. You're only strength is that of numbers. Without each other, your ideas would fail, miserably. So, fuck off...


----------



## Flopper (Jan 26, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


Cheney and Bush are both a product of the cold war era.  For them, it's all about nation building and spreading American influence and power abroad.  Controlling the destiny of nations and leaving their mark on the history of the world is a high that makes profits immaterial.    Bush is worth over 25 million and Cheney over 100 million.

I don't know why they hired a contractor for this work, but the selection of Halliburton  was pure Cronyism.


----------



## Zander (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## newpolitics (Jan 27, 2011)

Zander said:


>



Lame, but thank you for letting me know just a little more about yourself.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 27, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8Mx1zJeJe0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 28, 2011)

You mean Cheney did some favors for his friends? Oh My! A Politician doing favors for their friends? Gee how shocking! lol! Naive wingers always make me laugh. Politicians do favors for their friends all the time all over the World. This stuff just isn't news. This OP just needs to get over his weird obsession with DA BOOOOOSH. Then he needs to grow up.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 30, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> You mean Cheney did some favors for his friends? Oh My! A Politician doing favors for their friends? Gee how shocking! lol! Naive wingers always make me laugh. Politicians do favors for their friends all the time all over the World. This stuff just isn't news. This OP just needs to get over his weird obsession with DA BOOOOOSH. Then he needs to grow up.



I'm just going to go ahead and say to you, that you are an asshole. A big fucking asshole. Stop telling me to grow up and stop hating Bush, when, by you're very name, you wish all liberals to be dead. You're blind hatred for liberals pretty much makes you the least qualified of anyone to judge my beliefs. So, asshole, fuck off...


As for the farce of what you just posted, that you call a response, all I have to say is this: Cheney did a 'favor' for his friends, a favor that American Taxpayers had to pay for, a favor contributed to the neglect of our soldiers in Iraq that even led to their death or at the very least, a lessened sense of security in their everyday routine, a 'favor' that put our tax-dollars into Cheney's pocket. That's your explanation? That's your excuse for this? It's no wonder you're a conservative. You're ability to dismiss the most important pieces of information, and see only what you want to. You're excusing this and even supporting what happened is only testiment to your naivete. Please, stop posting, because you are really annoying.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 31, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > You mean Cheney did some favors for his friends? Oh My! A Politician doing favors for their friends? Gee how shocking! lol! Naive wingers always make me laugh. Politicians do favors for their friends all the time all over the World. This stuff just isn't news. This OP just needs to get over his weird obsession with DA BOOOOOSH. Then he needs to grow up.
> ...



Oh youngster,you'll understand the big scary World someday. When you grow up and become an adult. Politicians doing favors for their friends is hardly shocking. It's the way it has always been and always will be. Some are just too young & naive to understand this. It's how things have gotten done on this Earth for Thousands & Thousands of years. It may not be right but it is what it is. Such is life on planet Earth.


----------



## hipeter924 (Feb 2, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...


For me leftism was something to grow out of, by university I went from left wing to centralist, to right wing to....what Ayn Rand couldn't step up to (anarcho-capitalism). I begun hating the Jews in high school for 'oppressing the Palestinians', the US was the 'evil imperialist' out to 'destroy people's rights and their nations', capitalism was an evil system that had to be destroyed and replaced by a more ethical system (thus years of EU worship).

After I read beyond the government sponsored propaganda in the school system, religious texts, and thought for myself that is what changed my mind and made me realize that sure corporations and government can be evil, but they are groups of people and just as capable as any other institution or organization to commit disreputable actions, some call them gangsters which is probably a fair assessment considering we don't have a free market, we have regulations put in place by competing corporations (in some areas), and there are big monopolies and corrupt politicians.

Anyone with sense realizes government and corporations don't work (if you are thinking of eliminating poverty or providing people with more individual freedom), and that there is a better way, if not then we might as well adopt the socialist utopia (direct democracy and intellectual elite) and create a place with no poverty, crime and hunger through massive re-education programs, deeming of all those who disagree with the majority viewpoint insane and in need of re-education, and no thinking, acting or talking out of a group (socialists deny that, but how else could you ensure that the majority always had consensus and always cared for each other in a altruistic fashion, and never made mistakes).


----------



## Dr.Drock (Feb 3, 2011)

Oddly enough I agree with everyone on here.  Libocalypse isn't denying what anyone is said, he just voted for Bush so he feels the need defend him in an odd way.  He wants you to stop bashing him and just accept the disaster.

Iraq is/was for sale, so is the US and every other country like he stated.  Who do you think runs the US government?  Our slimeball bureacrats or the slimeballs at the Fed and the biggest billionaires in the world?  I'm more worried about the people who control the money supply than anyone else.  These billionaires buy off all our politicians, so our politicians essentially work for them.  Like a money theocracy.  

So I agree with all of you who say it's a disgusting truth, because it is, and I also agree with Libocalypse that it's the same all over the world.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Feb 3, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Oddly enough I agree with everyone on here.  Libocalypse isn't denying what anyone is said, he just voted for Bush so he feels the need defend him in an odd way.  He wants you to stop bashing him and just accept the disaster.
> 
> Iraq is/was for sale, so is the US and every other country like he stated.  Who do you think runs the US government?  Our slimeball bureacrats or the slimeballs at the Fed and the biggest billionaires in the world?  I'm more worried about the people who control the money supply than anyone else.  These billionaires buy off all our politicians, so our politicians essentially work for them.  Like a money theocracy.
> 
> So I agree with all of you who say it's a disgusting truth, because it is, and I also agree with Libocalypse that it's the same all over the world.



Not defending Bush at all. Just stating the reality of the World. At some point you just have to grow up and accept this reality. Politicians have been doing favors for their friends for Thousands & Thousands of years. That didn't just start happening in modern times. It has been the way of the World for a very long time. And guess what? It will always be the way of the World. And now the Iraqi Politicians will begin doing favors for their friends just like all other nations on this Planet do. 

Just look at our own current Government here in the States. How many cronies have been given cushy jobs by this current Administration? Cronyism is absolutely rampant in this current Administration. But they're no different than all other previous Administrations dating back to the founding of our Nation. It is what it is. Is it right or wrong? I'll have to let individuals decide that for themselves. But whining about it everyday just aint gonna change it. Politicians will always take care of their friends who help them obtain power. So it's time for many to take their diapers off and grow up. Life's not fair. Seriously,it's true.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Feb 3, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Oddly enough I agree with everyone on here.  Libocalypse isn't denying what anyone is said, he just voted for Bush so he feels the need defend him in an odd way.  He wants you to stop bashing him and just accept the disaster.
> ...



People are on here posting that they've made a moral choice on whether it's right or wrong (wrong in this case) and you're bashing them for it.

There's different ways of educating someone, childishly insulting them rarely works, so do your part in making the world better by making a legitimate valid attempt at helping people understand something that I think you understand well.

Just my advice, do what you want with it.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Feb 3, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Sorry,but i don't suffer fools lightly. I have no patience for whiny babies. Politicians are always going to help their friends who help them obtain power. Is that right or wrong? I don't know. I just know it's reality and that people have been doing it for a very very long time. People who constantly whine about this stuff are merely naive children. Life just isn't fair. That's just fact. The sooner these naive children grow up and understand this,the better off they'll be. Hey,these are just my opinions though. Do what you want with that.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Feb 3, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



I agree that that's how the world works.

When I first learned that years ago I probably sounded like a "whiny baby" because the overwhelming majority of people don't know this.  Maybe you see the overwhelming majority of people as "fools", "whiny babies" and "naive" and if so than that would make them normal humans and naturally naive.

My guess is when you first learned that this is how the world is your probably also sounded like a "whiny baby" but I can't prove it.  I just doubt that you were raised thinking all these things are normal, then learned the opposite was true, and just shrugged your shoulders about it all.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Feb 3, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



I hear ya. Fair enough.


----------



## Intense (Feb 3, 2011)

The Emperor&#8217;s New Suit 
by 
Hans Christian Andersen 
(1837) 
ANY, many years ago lived an emperor, who thought so much of new clothes that he spent all his money in order to obtain them; his only ambition was to be always well dressed. He did not care for his soldiers, and the theatre did not amuse him; the only thing, in fact, he thought anything of was to drive out and show a new suit of clothes. He had a coat for every hour of the day; and as one would say of a king &#8220;He is in his cabinet,&#8221; so one could say of him, &#8220;The emperor is in his dressing-room.&#8221;  

The great city where he resided was very gay; every day many strangers from all parts of the globe arrived. One day two swindlers came to this city; they made people believe that they were weavers, and declared they could manufacture the finest cloth to be imagined. Their colours and patterns, they said, were not only exceptionally beautiful, but the clothes made of their material possessed the wonderful quality of being invisible to any man who was unfit for his office or unpardonably stupid. 

&#8220;That must be wonderful cloth,&#8221; thought the emperor. &#8220;If I were to be dressed in a suit made of this cloth I should be able to find out which men in my empire were unfit for their places, and I could distinguish the clever from the stupid. I must have this cloth woven for me without delay.&#8221; And he gave a large sum of money to the swindlers, in advance, that they should set to work without any loss of time. They set up two looms, and pretended to be very hard at work, but they did nothing whatever on the looms. They asked for the finest silk and the most precious gold-cloth; all they got they did away with, and worked at the empty looms till late at night. 

&#8220;I should very much like to know how they are getting on with the cloth,&#8221; thought the emperor. But he felt rather uneasy when he remembered that he who was not fit for his office could not see it. Personally, he was of opinion that he had nothing to fear, yet he thought it advisable to send somebody else first to see how matters stood. Everybody in the town knew what a remarkable quality the stuff possessed, and all were anxious to see how bad or stupid their neighbours were. 

&#8220;I shall send my honest old minister to the weavers,&#8221; thought the emperor. &#8220;He can judge best how the stuff looks, for he is intelligent, and nobody understands his office better than he.&#8221; 

The good old minister went into the room where the swindlers sat before the empty looms. &#8220;Heaven preserve us!&#8221; he thought, and opened his eyes wide, &#8220;I cannot see anything at all,&#8221; but he did not say so. Both swindlers requested him to come near, and asked him if he did not admire the exquisite pattern and the beautiful colours, pointing to the empty looms. The poor old minister tried his very best, but he could see nothing, for there was nothing to be seen. &#8220;Oh dear,&#8221; he thought, &#8220;can I be so stupid? I should never have thought so, and nobody must know it! Is it possible that I am not fit for my office? No, no, I cannot say that I was unable to see the cloth.&#8221; 

&#8220;Now, have you got nothing to say?&#8221; said one of the swindlers, while he pretended to be busily weaving. 

&#8220;Oh, it is very pretty, exceedingly beautiful,&#8221; replied the old minister looking through his glasses. &#8220;What a beautiful pattern, what brilliant colours! I shall tell the emperor that I like the cloth very much.&#8221; 

&#8220;We are pleased to hear that,&#8221; said the two weavers, and described to him the colours and explained the curious pattern. The old minister listened attentively, that he might relate to the emperor what they said; and so he did. 

Now the swindlers asked for more money, silk and gold-cloth, which they required for weaving. They kept everything for themselves, and not a thread came near the loom, but they continued, as hitherto, to work at the empty looms. 

Soon afterwards the emperor sent another honest courtier to the weavers to see how they were getting on, and if the cloth was nearly finished. Like the old minister, he looked and looked but could see nothing, as there was nothing to be seen. 

&#8220;Is it not a beautiful piece of cloth?&#8221; asked the two swindlers, showing and explaining the magnificent pattern, which, however, did not exist. 

&#8220;I am not stupid,&#8221; said the man. &#8220;It is therefore my good appointment for which I am not fit. It is very strange, but I must not let any one know it;&#8221; and he praised the cloth, which he did not see, and expressed his joy at the beautiful colours and the fine pattern. &#8220;It is very excellent,&#8221; he said to the emperor.........

Hans Christian Andersen: The Emperor?s New Suit


----------

